# Geneva Reformed Seminary, Greenville, SC



## pepper (Apr 20, 2009)

This is my school. Geneva Reformed Seminary, 1207 Haywood Road Greenville, SC 29615.

800 477-7058
864-268-7071

www.genevareformed.org
E-mail: [email protected]

This is the Free Presbyterian Churhc of North America denomination.

They have just started on-line classes


----------



## Korean puritanic reformed (May 14, 2009)

Hello pep.
What is distingctive of Geneva?
And what is difference between BJU's seminary and yours?
Lastly, I am just wondering about your Denomination, FPC.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 14, 2009)

Why did you go here instead of Southern, since you are Southern Baptist?


----------



## pepper (Jun 8, 2009)

Korean puritanic reformed said:


> Hello pep.
> What is distingctive of Geneva?
> And what is difference between BJU's seminary and yours?
> Lastly, I am just wondering about your Denomination, FPC.



First off, I am not a Free Presbyterian, Iam Baptist. Geneva is Reformed and BJU is not. Do a search under Faith Free Presbyterian Church, Greenville, SC and you can learn about the FPC.

-----Added 6/8/2009 at 07:24:16 EST-----



puritanpilgrim said:


> Why did you go here instead of Southern, since you are Southern Baptist?



I started school at the seminary when I was 48 years old. I believe God has called me to minister at the church I now attend in Greenville, SC. I would not want to leave my church just to go to seminary when there are three seminaries in the Greenville area. While I am Baptist I am also Reformed in doctrine. Geneva is a Reformed seminary with many fine professors.


----------



## matt01 (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you attend the recent graduation? Rev. Ian Goligher, who gave the exhortation, is from an FPC that we attended.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 8, 2009)

Pepper, which SBC do you attend? I'm only familiar with the megaplex First Baptist of Taylors, but that church isn't very friendly to Reformed theology.

--------

BTW, I attended Faith some while I was at BJU. Love Cairns and Barrett. Love Barrett's books.


----------



## pepper (Jun 11, 2009)

sans nom said:


> Did you attend the recent graduation? Rev. Ian Goligher, who gave the exhortation, is from an FPC that we attended.



Yes, I was one of the people that graduated. Rev. Goligher was very good. I believe his address/sermon can be found on the Seminary's webb site

-----Added 6/11/2009 at 03:11:22 EST-----



CharlieJ said:


> Pepper, which SBC do you attend? I'm only familiar with the megaplex First Baptist of Taylors, but that church isn't very friendly to Reformed theology.
> 
> --------
> 
> BTW, I attended Faith some while I was at BJU. Love Cairns and Barrett. Love Barrett's books.



I serve as assistant to the Pastor at Sanctuary in Greenville, SC. While we are reformed in theology we are contemporary in worship style, so I do not know if that would work for you. We are located at 302 Parkins Mill Road Greenville, SC. I am very aware that the Pastor at First Baptist Church of Taylors is not friendly to reformed theology. My church has about 83 members and on some Sundays we have as many as 100 counting visitors. The church was started in 1949 under the name of Fair Heights Baptist Church. We changed the name about 4 years ago.


----------



## ww (Jun 11, 2009)

Attended Faith a few times as a student at BJU especially after I became a Calvinist and also had Barrett for OT Poetry and several other classes as an undergrad. Good Professor. The Free Presbyterians are Fundamentalist and also very open to the Credobaptism Only postion so based on your locale and that distinction it makes sense.


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2009)

pepper said:


> . Do a search under Faith Free Presbyterian Church, Greenville, SC



That is truly an unfortunate name for a church.


----------



## pepper (Jun 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> pepper said:
> 
> 
> > . Do a search under Faith Free Presbyterian Church, Greenville, SC
> ...



The Free Presbyterian Church is called that because in Northern Ireland this makes it clear that they are not a State Church. The locale church, before it was part of the Free Presbyterians was already called Faith Presbyterian Church. So when they joined the Free Presbyterians they became Faith Free Presbyterian Church

-----Added 6/23/2009 at 05:51:35 EST-----



whitway said:


> Attended Faith a few times as a student at BJU especially after I became a Calvinist and also had Barrett for OT Poetry and several other classes as an undergrad. Good Professor. The Free Presbyterians are Fundamentalist and also very open to the Credobaptism Only postion so based on your locale and that distinction it makes sense.



Also, many people do not know much about Southern Baptist History. The Baptist did not have many schools in the early 1800's so James P. Boyce left Charleston SC and went to school at Priniceton University, He studied under Charles Hodge. So it is not something new for one like me to go to a Presbyterian school


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 23, 2009)

The Free Presbyterian Church is called that because in Northern Ireland this makes it clear that they are not a State Church. The locale church, before it was part of the Free Presbyterians was already called Faith Presbyterian Church. So when they joined the Free Presbyterians they became Faith Free Presbyterian Church

The Presbyterian Church in Ireland is not a state church either. Free Presbyterians in Northern Ireland are called 'Free' for a different reason.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 23, 2009)

Guys, I think that he was alluding to the fact that the name of the church says "Faith Free" ... as if the church is free of faith. 

It loses something when you have to explain it.


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> It loses something when you have to explain it.



Yes, but apparently someone had to.

A 'thanks' has already been appended to your post.


----------

